# What Do Vegetarians Eat When They Crave Meat?



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I only crave meat after sex, (TMI bfd) and it really hits the spot. Any veggies here who have this same problem? I only eat eggs, the rest is vegan. Thanks for your input. I'm dreaming of a brazed pork sammie...:yes*


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I only crave meat after sex, (TMI bfd) and it really hits the spot. Any veggies here who have this same problem? I only eat eggs, the rest is vegan. Thanks for your input. I'm dreaming of a brazed pork sammie...:yes*


Would the soy bacon or soy sausage do it for you?

Seriously dont taste anything like they're intended to.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Personally I like Boca Burgers and breakfast links.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Hmm, I try 'em. Thanks.*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I eat Zoglos when I feel meaty.

http://www.zoglos.com/products/vegetarian choice/default.asp?s=1

They're actually really tasty. I like the 'chicken' nuggets.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

the imitation meat stuff is pretty good but i guess it doesnt really work that great as a substitution. thetofurky stuffs pretty good but i dont usually crave meat so i dunno if that'll work for ya...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

soy meat can taste very close to meat, enough for me at least.
if you are craving the fatty taste of it then having something like peanuts might help.


----------



## NR. (Jan 1, 2009)

Beans or legumes 

If you decide on these, just be sure to soak them overnight (if needed) before cooking. 

And boil them in a stainless steel pan (no teflon or aluminum).


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Morningstar Farms makes really good "chicken" nuggets.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I hate it when veggies say "I don't crave meat". I wonder if I'll ever be able to totally go meatless? I think making a transition after 40+ yrs of meat eating will take some time.*


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I hate it when veggies say "I don't crave meat". I wonder if I'll ever be able to totally go meatless? I think making a transition after 40+ yrs of meat eating will take some time.*


yeah going your whole long life with meat might make it harder to give up.

i rarely crave it - though the other day i was at my grandparents house and they were making bacon and it smelt so ****ing good. the next day i watched the 'lisa the vegetarian' episode of the simpsons and was glad i did not eat any meat. :lol

i just ate a small handful of those disgusting..ly good ultra processed imitation cheetos ("cheesits"). bad vegan.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Quorn uke


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Morningstar Farms makes really good "chicken" nuggets.


I still eat them but not vegetarian anymore.


----------



## DenisLi (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont understand vegetarians. Living creatures were created to kill and eat each other. Theres nothing bad about it. I guess how some of the animals are raised is inhumane, but theres nothing wrong with eating meat.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^Not for you or for me or others, but life is an individual journey and eating meat I have to admit started grossing me out a yr or two ago. Not all animals kill and eat. Some harvest and eat.*


----------



## jamie4418 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not a vegeterian myself, but the science shows again and again that lots of meat consumption causes many many health problems over the long run.

I don't think I'll ever become a vegeterian myself, but I do eat meat sparingly.

Read the science and see for yourself. A landmark book on the effects of eat is the "The China Study".


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I only crave meat after sex, (TMI bfd) and it really hits the spot. Any veggies here who have this same problem? I only eat eggs, the rest is vegan. Thanks for your input. I'm dreaming of a brazed pork sammie...:yes*


Well, how often do you have sex?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Not all animals kill and eat. Some harvest and eat.


You don't have to kill them. You can harvest their blood :um.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

> I hate it when veggies say "I don't crave meat".


Why? I don't crave meat at all. I've been a vegetarian since I was 11 years old. I guess I can remember occasional cravings up until around 16 years of age. But now that it's nothing I would consider eating, craving was replaced with disgust. But yeah, I guess maybe initially it was hard to break certain habits.

Anyway, good luck. That's great you're making an effort. Maybe try a falafel sandwich after sex?


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I been a vegetarian for about 7 years and never crave meat, and I'm actually disgusted by it. Any meat smells make me want to vomit. The sight of meat too.
I eat soy nuggets every day though, I think from Morningstar Farms. I can't remember if they taste like real nuggets but they're good.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Quorn uke


I like Quorn. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## DenisLi (Jan 3, 2009)

FairleighCalm said:


> *^ Not all animals kill and eat. Some harvest and eat.*


True, but all the badazz animals kill other animals. And ask yourself this, would you rather watch a cow just stand there and eat grass, or a lion killing a helpless antelope and tearing it into sherds? Personally the later one is far more excitng.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

Quorn.  
Some of the ready meals are nicer than others.

Cheese is good too. But doesn't work if you're vegan.

Cashew nuts also.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Kelly said:


> I like Quorn. :stu
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


*I love there music, it really rocks. But we're talking about food here, k?*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Well, here's what happens. I have non life threatening heart hick ups. PVCs. And when I added salmon back to my diet recently they really decreased. So that's why I'm thinking I just don't know enough about what foods to eat or I'm eating too narrowly. I love almonds btw. I think the Ltryptophan in almonds is why I'm sleeping so well. Cuz yeast is not so much a problem blocking my absorption. But I would love to eat totally vegan. Maybe it's just not for me.*


----------

